# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >   Has anyone been to both islands?  Are they comparable?  Reason I ask...we went to St. John last July for a family reunion trip and everyone wants to go back to St. John for our May 2011 reunion trip.

## kristi0119

Has anyone been to both islands?  Are they comparable?  Reason I ask...we went to St. John last July for a family reunion trip and everyone wants to go back to St. John for our May 2011 reunion trip.  Although I liked it, I just hate to go back again when there are so many other islands to try.  I personally would rather have them switch to SBH but the $$$ is an issue for some.  I'm just looking for some ammunition to try to convince them we should try a new island.  Any suggestions?  Thanks!

----------

